

Embed individual Tweets on your blog - somagrand
http://blog.apture.com/2009/08/how-to-embed-a-single-tweet-on-your-blog/

======
chronomex
What is that horrid bar doing on the top of my browser window? I hate these
things. They eat up vertical room, and the worst of them can't be dismissed.

